# Yama 25 2 stroke Trim Broken



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I broke this piece:










Where could I find a replacement? Is this an easy fix for someone with limited boat repair experience/tools?

Thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Not sure of the year of your outboard, even so, it looks like a simple
remove and replace to me. As long as you kept up with your lubrication schedule.
Looks to be part 17 of the linked diagram. Check the year though before ordering parts.

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Yamaha/Outboard/2006%20and%20Later%202-stroke/25MLH/BRACKET%202/parts.html


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

case closed

thanks Brett! Part costs 56 bucks..having the dealer install it


----------

